# 10821



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

This is the number of non-DBS post in the non-DBS forums. I really appreciate you having these here for us to have fun with. 
Especially for people like me who like and own DBS but don't have anything new to talk about very often.

What the above does IMO turns the ordinary, average message board into a community which the other sites really lack. What the hell good is a board when you see a person post a lot and you never really get a chance to know them? Message boards that take themselves too seriously and put a lot of limits on the users aren't really very fun. I for one am greatful that you let us post at mostly your expense. I do thank you and this place is a lot fun to be part of and the spirit of freedom here can't be matched anywhere else on the net that I know of. At least from a moderated board.

Cheers!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am going to chime in a bit of agreement with Rage. It does not happen very often but it sure did here. He hit the nail on the head. Thank you Rage and than you to the proprietor of DBS Talk.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I edited the above a few times to make it better. Sometimes I forget to add a key word.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks Rage. It's comments like yours that make this job worthwhile.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Rage and Geronimo!


----------

